# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Gom hàng cho dự án đầu tiên trong đời

## vuotquaconsong

Gồm bữa giờ cũng được ít đồ chuẩn bị cho dự án , hôm nay đi mấy bãi đồ nhiều wa lựa chóng mặt luôn , show hàng cho các bác chém để có thêm kinh nghiệm
THỨ TỰ TỪ TRÊN XUỐNG DƯỚI :
1 _ NHÔM ĐỊNH HÌNH 50X50 , 50X70 
2 _ COMBO THK HÀNH TRÌNH 460 CHO TRỤC X , VITME 15 BƯỚC 10
3 _ RAY TRƯỢT 20 HÀNH TRÌNH 300 CHO TRỤC Z THÁO MÁY CẮT DÂY SODICK , VITME 16 BUOC 5
4 _ RAY TRƯỢT 15 HÀNH TRÌNH 1M1 CHO TRỤC Y 
5 _ VITME 20 BUOC 10 DÀI 1M1 Y

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Diyodira, hung1706, solero, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## Gamo

Oi, chúc mừng bác chuẩn bị tốn 1 đống tiền  :Big Grin:

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## Diyodira

Nhìn đồ chơi đoán bác này kỹ tính nà.
Đồ dữ đấy, lên bản vẽ để ae còn góp ý cho nó đỉnh.

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> oi, chúc mừng bác chuẩn bị tốn 1 đống tiền :d


ráng thả con tép để bắt con tôm bác gamo oi

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> nhìn đồ chơi đoán bác này kỹ tính nà.
> đồ dữ đấy, lên bản vẽ để ae còn góp ý cho nó đỉnh.


ráng cố gắng , sẽ có bản vẻ trong thời gian sớm nhất ạh

----------


## hung1706

Dự là cây vitme ngắn hàng của máy cắt dây...(em thấy giống hàng máy tự động bên bãi cha mập hay q8 quá ta) hơi yếu hay sao ấy nhỉ ?
Combo X của bác tháo ra dc chứ nhỉ, làm router thì thu ngắn khoảng cách 2 block lại cho có lợi về mặt hành trình  :Big Grin:  
Cặp ray dài và vitme thì quá ngon.
Bác chủ chắc phải tốn 1 mớ mua nhôm hay sắt làm dàn khung chớ mớ nhôm định hình đó chưa đủ đâu kaka.
Ủng hộ bác mần con máy ngon nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## Nam CNC

máy đầu tay như vậy là ok rồi , hơn 10 chai cho cái đống đó chứ không ít đâu.

Visme Z mua bên chú Quẹo chứ đâu , 15-5 , khá ổn , chắc C7 , phù hợp cho gỗ và phi kim rồi , ngon quá rồi đó , nhất là đầy đủ ổ đỡ và chặn.

Bộ X 1 mình em này chắc là ổn , bản 80 , chắc là SKR46 , thấy cây visme đen thui đoán thế , tối khó ngủ lắm đây , cứ toàn mơ về cái máy.

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> dự là cây vitme ngắn hàng của máy cắt dây...(em thấy giống hàng máy tự động bên bãi cha mập hay q8 quá ta) hơi yếu hay sao ấy nhỉ ?
> Combo x của bác tháo ra dc chứ nhỉ, làm router thì thu ngắn khoảng cách 2 block lại cho có lợi về mặt hành trình :d 
> cặp ray dài và vitme thì quá ngon.
> Bác chủ chắc phải tốn 1 mớ mua nhôm hay sắt làm dàn khung chớ mớ nhôm định hình đó chưa đủ đâu kaka.
> ủng hộ bác mần con máy ngon nhé :d


vitme ngắn cũng tương đối , em lựa mấy cây mới được này , em mua bên bãi quận 8 , cửa hàng trong cùng , có 3 thằng con trai bán hàng thấy thế nào ấy (hơi nghênh )
combo tháo ra được nhưng chắc em để luôn cho nó cứng 
còn về dàn khung thì nhôm định hình em để gá thanh ray thôi , dàn khung em phải làm thêm , sẻ có 3d để em lấy ý kiến mấy bác

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> máy đầu tay như vậy là ok rồi , hơn 10 chai cho cái đống đó chứ không ít đâu.
> 
> Visme z mua bên chú quẹo chứ đâu , 15-5 , khá ổn , chắc c7 , phù hợp cho gỗ và phi kim rồi , ngon quá rồi đó , nhất là đầy đủ ổ đỡ và chặn.
> 
> Bộ x 1 mình em này chắc là ổn , bản 80 , chắc là skr46 , thấy cây visme đen thui đoán thế , tối khó ngủ lắm đây , cứ toàn mơ về cái máy.


ông chú em có 1 bộ giống cái của em , nhưng hành trình 1m , ren 3 đầu mối thì phải , nặng 28kg , anh nam thấy thế nào

----------


## Nam CNC

cái combo đó để y nguyên đi , tháo ra là banh xác liền , cái này là ngon nhất rồi , cái 1 m 3 đầu mối không ngon , bước ren quá dài không ngon cho máy cắt , chỉ phù hợp truyền động thôi.

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> cái combo đó để y nguyên đi , tháo ra là banh xác liền , cái này là ngon nhất rồi , cái 1 m 3 đầu mối không ngon , bước ren quá dài không ngon cho máy cắt , chỉ phù hợp truyền động thôi.


em vẫn để nguyên cho nó cứng vững anh nam

----------


## hung1706

Ơ hay hóa ra em xúi dại ák...nghe bác nào nói tháo ra được mờ...@@. Thành thật chúc mừng bác chủ vì chưa nghe em xúi dại mà tháo ra kaka.

----------


## sieunhim

cái vitme Y em thấy quen lắm, nếu ở tiệm cuối bên bãi Q8 thì bữa trước e ko mua đc nó vì không đủ tiền, mà quên không cọc lại 1 ít bữa sau lấy  :Frown: ( :Frown: ( :Frown: ( :Frown: (. Chúc bác sớm có con máy ngon nhé. Em cũng đang ấp ủ đây, vì kinh phí có hạn nên em cũng đang gom từ từ cũng hi vọng sớm đủ đồ.

----------


## emptyhb

> Ơ hay hóa ra em xúi dại ák...nghe bác nào nói tháo ra được mờ...@@. Thành thật chúc mừng bác chủ vì chưa nghe em xúi dại mà tháo ra kaka.


Em cũng khuyên bác chủ nếu có thể mạo hiểm thì kéo 2 block sát lại gần nhau



Hành trình tăng lên cỡ 600 là đẹp.


Hic. Nhìn lại cái cây ray Z, em thấy hành trình chỉ cỡ 150mm, ray dài cỡ 250mm => hành trình cái combo trục X kia khá là nhỏ. Chỉ cỡ 300mm thôi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thấy thôi bác chủ cứ thế mà tiến lên chứ mạo hiểm thì...có khi 2 block chỉ còn 1 block lại khổ  :Smile: )

----------


## iamnot.romeo

KR còn dễ làm nhé, bác nhatson vẫn tháo ra vệ sinh thay bi, SKR là cực kì khó làm, tháo ra là coi như dẹp luôn đó, em có kinh nghiệm xương máu về cái vòng đệm bi giảm tiếng ồn của block THK SSR rồi nhé.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> KR còn dễ làm nhé, bác nhatson vẫn tháo ra vệ sinh thay bi, SKR là cực kì khó làm, tháo ra là coi như dẹp luôn đó, em có kinh nghiệm xương máu về cái vòng đệm bi giảm tiếng ồn của block THK SSR rồi nhé.


ông bà có câu, hiện đại hại điện, cứ vin tẹc cho nó lành  :Smile:

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> cái vitme Y em thấy quen lắm, nếu ở tiệm cuối bên bãi Q8 thì bữa trước e ko mua đc nó vì không đủ tiền, mà quên không cọc lại 1 ít bữa sau lấy ((((. Chúc bác sớm có con máy ngon nhé. Em cũng đang ấp ủ đây, vì kinh phí có hạn nên em cũng đang gom từ từ cũng hi vọng sớm đủ đồ.


không phải đâu bác , vitme y em lấy của ông chú em ở tỉnh lẻ vào chứ không phải ở bãi quận 8 đâu , em thấy mấy cây ở quận  8 nhìn hẩm hiu lắm,ráng đi bác cố gắng gôm đủ đi , em cũng không khá giả gì , vì đam mê sẵn sàng chơi hết mình

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Em cũng khuyên bác chủ nếu có thể mạo hiểm thì kéo 2 block sát lại gần nhau
> 
> 
> 
> Hành trình tăng lên cỡ 600 là đẹp.
> 
> 
> Hic. Nhìn lại cái cây ray Z, em thấy hành trình chỉ cỡ 150mm, ray dài cỡ 250mm => hành trình cái combo trục X kia khá là nhỏ. Chỉ cỡ 300mm thôi


cái ray z mình đánh nhầm đó bác , hanh trình chỉ 150 thoi , ray dài nào cở 250 mm vậy bác , còn combo x hành trình 460 mm đó bác

----------


## emptyhb

> cái ray z mình đánh nhầm đó bác , hanh trình chỉ 150 thoi , ray dài nào cở 250 mm vậy bác , còn combo x hành trình 460 mm đó bác


Em bảo ray trục Z. Vâng trục X bác hành trình được 460mm thì quá ngon rồi. Cơ bản em nhìn thương quan giữa ray với combo trong ảnh đoán mò.

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Em bảo ray trục Z. Vâng trục X bác hành trình được 460mm thì quá ngon rồi. Cơ bản em nhìn thương quan giữa ray với combo trong ảnh đoán mò.


cảm ơn bác nhiều

----------


## baole

> Gồm bữa giờ cũng được ít đồ chuẩn bị cho dự án , hôm nay đi mấy bãi đồ nhiều wa lựa chóng mặt luôn , show hàng cho các bác chém để có thêm kinh nghiệm
> THỨ TỰ TỪ TRÊN XUỐNG DƯỚI :
> 1 _ NHÔM ĐỊNH HÌNH 50X50 , 50X70 
> 2 _ COMBO THK HÀNH TRÌNH 460 CHO TRỤC X , VITME 15 BƯỚC 10
> 3 _ RAY TRƯỢT 20 HÀNH TRÌNH 300 CHO TRỤC Z THÁO MÁY CẮT DÂY SODICK , VITME 16 BUOC 5
> 4 _ RAY TRƯỢT 15 HÀNH TRÌNH 1M1 CHO TRỤC Y 
> 5 _ VITME 20 BUOC 10 DÀI 1M1 Y
> Đính kèm 8259Đính kèm 8260


Các bác cho e hỏi mua nhôm định hình 50x50 này ở đâu vậy, giá cả thế nào, vì e ở Đà nẵng nên rất khó tìm loại này. E cần 2 thanh mỗi thanh 1m, ai có để lai e với.

----------


## solero

> Các bác cho e hỏi mua nhôm định hình 50x50 này ở đâu vậy, giá cả thế nào, vì e ở Đà nẵng nên rất khó tìm loại này. E cần 2 thanh mỗi thanh 1m, ai có để lai e với.


Em đang có 2 cây 30x90 dài 1,1m, cụ cần thì PM em nhé!

----------


## vuotquaconsong

cho em hỏi ở tphcm có ai bán nhôm mặt bàn giống thế này không chỉ em với ạh , nếu ai biết giá cho em xin giá luôn ạh

----------


## vuotquaconsong

không ai biết hết àh

----------


## Nam CNC

nguyên 1 dòng chú thích và số đt và mail luôn , tự nhiên bác hỏi làm anh em ngớ người . Hàng này của TQ , nó chuyên dụng làm mặt bàn rồi , hàng 2nd không có đâu, muốn mua phải liên lạc anh em công ty ngoài HN hay Hưng Yên hen.

----------


## ducmoctx

> cho em hỏi ở tphcm có ai bán nhôm mặt bàn giống thế này không chỉ em với ạh , nếu ai biết giá cho em xin giá luôn ạh


Bên em CNC24H.COM có bán loại này. Có gì bác alo cho e nhé. Số đt của e: 0945.215.266. Bên e mới nhập về nên nhiều hàng lém lém. Cụ thể bác tham khảo ở đây nhé http://cnc24h.com/product/c-32/Phu-kien-CNC.html/p-32/

----------


## nhatduyxp

Có bác nào biết ở ngoài bắc có bãi nào không nhỉ

----------


## inhainha

Bác chủ thớt cho hỏi bộ combo đen đen đó giá nhiêu dzậy?

----------


## hminhtq

> Bác chủ thớt cho hỏi bộ combo đen đen đó giá nhiêu dzậy?


Hình như 3 củ cụ àk

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> nguyên 1 dòng chú thích và số đt và mail luôn , tự nhiên bác hỏi làm anh em ngớ người . Hàng này của TQ , nó chuyên dụng làm mặt bàn rồi , hàng 2nd không có đâu, muốn mua phải liên lạc anh em công ty ngoài HN hay Hưng Yên hen.


ko, anh nam ơi, Ý em hỏi ở trong này có chổ nào bán nhôm giống vậy hoặc tương tự ko, do em muốn mua mà, ko biết

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Bác chủ thớt cho hỏi bộ combo đen đen đó giá nhiêu dzậy?


3 củ đó bác

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> 3 củ đó bác


Nó nặng mấy kg vậy bác?

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Nó nặng mấy kg vậy bác?


khoảng 15 kg

----------


## CNC24H.COM

> Có bác nào biết ở ngoài bắc có bãi nào không nhỉ


Bên e có bán đó bác. Bác liên hệ số đt 0983 429 468

----------


## vuotquaconsong

bữa giờ bận wá cũng ráng lên thiết kế cái máy đầu tay của em , em là dân nghiệp dư đang tập tành làm máy và thiết kế , mong các cao thủ góp ý thêm để em hoàn thành chiếc máy đầu tay ạh

----------

CKD, Diyodira, hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Em nhận xét tí vì cũng đang làm máy hehe. Chỗ bắt ray X sao bác không chơi nguyên tấm dài cho nó cứng bác? Nên thêm vào 2 cái gân hay ê-ke cho vững 1 tí chứ nó chạy là hơi bị xiêu vẹo đấy ợ  :Big Grin: .

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Em nhận xét tí vì cũng đang làm máy hehe. Chỗ bắt ray X sao bác không chơi nguyên tấm dài cho nó cứng bác? Nên thêm vào 2 cái gân hay ê-ke cho vững 1 tí chứ nó chạy là hơi bị xiêu vẹo đấy ợ .


cái trục x của em là cái combo đó bác

----------


## hung1706

Hề hề em lộn, trục Y dài dài ah bác. Cái chỗ 4 con trượt màu xanh ấy  :Big Grin: . Em thấy có vẻ là sẽ bị giật ngang theo chiều X tại 2 cái vai máy

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Vượt qua con sông vẽ bằng phần mềm chi vậy. Share cho mình ngâm cứu với (hnoi21@yahoo.com.vn), Cũng thích ngâm nhưng không biết mấy cái khối ấy ở đâu cả. mà vẽ từng đường như acad thì vô lý quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Hề hề em lộn, trục Y dài dài ah bác. Cái chỗ 4 con trượt màu xanh ấy . Em thấy có vẻ là sẽ bị giật ngang theo chiều X tại 2 cái vai máy


có cái cây màu hồng giằng lại rồi bác, thấy được ko

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Hề hề em lộn, trục Y dài dài ah bác. Cái chỗ 4 con trượt màu xanh ấy . Em thấy có vẻ là sẽ bị giật ngang theo chiều X tại 2 cái vai máy


có cái cây màu hồng giằng lại rồi bác, thấy được ko bác, do mình nghĩ trục y chạy mỗi lần cũng ít nên cũng không nghĩ nó giựt bao nhiêu

----------


## nhatson

> có cái cây màu hồng giằng lại rồi bác, thấy được ko bác, do mình nghĩ trục y chạy mỗi lần cũng ít nên cũng không nghĩ nó giựt bao nhiêu


em thấy cái cây màu hồng càng to càng tốt

----------

emptyhb, hung1706, vuotquaconsong

----------


## hung1706

> Bác Vượt qua con sông vẽ bằng phần mềm chi vậy. Share cho mình ngâm cứu với (hnoi21@yahoo.com.vn), Cũng thích ngâm nhưng không biết mấy cái khối ấy ở đâu cả. mà vẽ từng đường như acad thì vô lý quá


Hình như bác chủ xài Solidworks hay sao ý  :Big Grin: .

Gửi bác chủ:


khi máy chạy gỗ thì phải coi thớ gỗ là dọc hay ngang để đi dao sao cho ra bề mặt đẹp hay xấu, có vỡ nét hay không (nếu đi cùng thớ gỗ thì vỡ nét là chuyện bình thường, phay xong bỏ luôn sp, em bị hoài nhưng đành chịu, mấy bác làm gỗ chắc hiểu lắm vụ này kaka). Nên đôi khi bác chạy qua lại theo 1 chiều X và chiều Y dịch từng chút một. Khi đó lực sẽ tác dụng theo 2 hướng ở mũi tên màu đỏ, gây ra sự rung lắc và dịch ngang tại vai máy theo hướng mũi tên màu vàng. Điểm nguy hiểm tại vị trí em khoanh tròn và điểm đó chịu moment nhiều nhất (như khớp bản lề). Nếu bác đi tốc độ nhanh cỡ F=2000mm/phút là hiểu ngay cái vai máy nó rung như con cầy mùa đông ấy  :Big Grin: 
Thanh giằng ngang màu hồng phía dưới thì em thấy càng to càng tốt, bắt trực tiếp vào vai máy càng tốt  :Big Grin: . Nếu có thêm 2 cây e-ke áp vào vai máy thì quá cứng luôn
Thanks bác !

----------

CKD, nhatson, thuhanoi, vuotquaconsong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> em thấy cái cây màu hồng càng to càng tốt


cái cây màu hồng của em kích thước 640x40x10

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Hình như bác chủ xài Solidworks hay sao ý .
> 
> Gửi bác chủ:
> 
> 
> khi máy chạy gỗ thì phải coi thớ gỗ là dọc hay ngang để đi dao sao cho ra bề mặt đẹp hay xấu, có vỡ nét hay không (nếu đi cùng thớ gỗ thì vỡ nét là chuyện bình thường, phay xong bỏ luôn sp, em bị hoài nhưng đành chịu, mấy bác làm gỗ chắc hiểu lắm vụ này kaka). Nên đôi khi bác chạy qua lại theo 1 chiều X và chiều Y dịch từng chút một. Khi đó lực sẽ tác dụng theo 2 hướng ở mũi tên màu đỏ, gây ra sự rung lắc và dịch ngang tại vai máy theo hướng mũi tên màu vàng. Điểm nguy hiểm tại vị trí em khoanh tròn và điểm đó chịu moment nhiều nhất (như khớp bản lề). Nếu bác đi tốc độ nhanh cỡ F=2000mm/phút là hiểu ngay cái vai máy nó rung như con cầy mùa đông ấy 
> Thanh giằng ngang màu hồng phía dưới thì em thấy càng to càng tốt, bắt trực tiếp vào vai máy càng tốt . Nếu có thêm 2 cây e-ke áp vào vai máy thì quá cứng luôn
> Thanks bác !


em làm cái pass như thế này được chưa bác hung oi

cận cảnh hơn 1 chút , bác cũng thiết kế trên solidword hay sao mà biết hay vậy

----------


## thuhanoi

Hàn thêm 2 cái gân vào 2 bên vai X để tăng thêm độ vững bác

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Hàn thêm 2 cái gân vào 2 bên vai X để tăng thêm độ vững bác


thêm 2 cái này có nữa có đủ cứng chưa bác thu ơi , cho em ý kiến,em bắt ốc chứ ko hàn bác ơi

----------


## emptyhb

Em nhìn kết cấu khung nhôm profile kia thì dù bác có hàn thêm gân thì nó vẫn rung.

Cơ cấu ke góc của bác khá là yếu, tính ra mỗi bên góc bác chỉ có 2 con ốc M6 chịu lực.

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em thì thường dùng solid, nhìn background là biết ngay mà, còn Cad3d với inventor thì sơ sơ ít xài  :Big Grin: . 
Theo hình số 2 thì bác tự bóp mình rồi @@. Bác bắt 4 con ốc vào block trượt rồi bắt cái vai lên cái miếng đệm giữa đó như thế nào, nếu chỉ có cái part vuông góc màu đỏ là mối liên kết thì hơn căng vì cao lắm bác chỉ bắt dc 4 con ốc 6mm cho mỗi part thôi. 
Theo em thì 
1. bác nên mở rộng miếng đệm đó ra 2 bên để có thêm diện tích để tạo liên kết giữa vai máy và tấm đệm, cũng có chỗ cho gân tăng cứng.
2. dời vai máy ra ngoài 1 tí để né 4 lỗ ốc bắt block ra. Rồi khi đó nếu có điều kiện thì phay tấm đệm 1 rãnh xuống vài mm để tạo chuẩn vuông góc cho vai máy, sau đó bác cho 1 hàng ốc bắt ngược từ dưới lên để liên kết vai máy với tấm đệm.
3. chú ý cái cây màu hồng dày 10mm. Nếu là sắt thép tấm (tôn tấm) cắt bằng gió đá thì có thể bị cong vênh và dập mặt nên ko phẳng chuẩn đâu nha bác  :Big Grin: 
Bác tham khảo thêm về liên kết giữa vai và tấm màu hồng tại đây. Con máy nhôm trắng xinh ấy hehe. http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/2200-du-an-dan-xay

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Em nhìn kết cấu khung nhôm profile kia thì dù bác có hàn thêm gân thì nó vẫn rung.
> 
> Cơ cấu ke góc của bác khá là yếu, tính ra mỗi bên góc bác chỉ có 2 con ốc M6 chịu lực.


cái này em chỉ lên dàn khung thôi bác , còn bên dưới em làm 1 khung sắt để làm đế nữa bác àh , do chỉ lên dàn khung trên trước để tham khảo ý kiến anh em trên này thế nào để hoàn thiện thêm thôi , em cũng đang phân vân là dàn khung đế đặt bên dưới thì làm sắt vuông bao nhiêu thì đủ độ cứng đây , bác có thể cho em xin ý kiến được ko

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Hehe em thì thường dùng solid, nhìn background là biết ngay mà, còn Cad3d với inventor thì sơ sơ ít xài . 
> Theo hình số 2 thì bác tự bóp mình rồi @@. Bác bắt 4 con ốc vào block trượt rồi bắt cái vai lên cái miếng đệm giữa đó như thế nào, nếu chỉ có cái part vuông góc màu đỏ là mối liên kết thì hơn căng vì cao lắm bác chỉ bắt dc 4 con ốc 6mm cho mỗi part thôi. 
> Theo em thì 
> 1. bác nên mở rộng miếng đệm đó ra 2 bên để có thêm diện tích để tạo liên kết giữa vai máy và tấm đệm, cũng có chỗ cho gân tăng cứng.
> 2. dời vai máy ra ngoài 1 tí để né 4 lỗ ốc bắt block ra. Rồi khi đó nếu có điều kiện thì phay tấm đệm 1 rãnh xuống vài mm để tạo chuẩn vuông góc cho vai máy, sau đó bác cho 1 hàng ốc bắt ngược từ dưới lên để liên kết vai máy với tấm đệm.
> 3. chú ý cái cây màu hồng dày 10mm. Nếu là sắt thép tấm (tôn tấm) cắt bằng gió đá thì có thể bị cong vênh và dập mặt nên ko phẳng chuẩn đâu nha bác 
> Bác tham khảo thêm về liên kết giữa vai và tấm màu hồng tại đây. Con máy nhôm trắng xinh ấy hehe. http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/2200-du-an-dan-xay


ok bác :
   em sẽ nới miếng đệm ra để bắt thêm cái bát v giống bên trong luôn ,chiều ngang hiện tại là 40 em nới ra 60 thì không biết được không ,  nghiên cứu phay cái rãnh xuống thêm 5 ly chắc là đep , còn cái thanh màu hồng chắc em đổi luôn cây nhôm profile 50x70 cho cứng luôn và nâng cái bàn cao lên 1 tý cho thoát cây nhôm là được , bác thấy sửa như thế thì có hợp lý ko , nếu ok thì trong ngày mai sẽ co hình để bác xem ạh, cảm ơn bác và các anh em diễn đàn đã cho em thêm nhiều ý kiến bổ ích ạh , mong diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển để có nhiều người như em được thực hiện được ước mơ của mình

----------

hung1706

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Bác Vượt qua con sông vẽ bằng phần mềm chi vậy. Share cho mình ngâm cứu với (hnoi21@yahoo.com.vn), Cũng thích ngâm nhưng không biết mấy cái khối ấy ở đâu cả. mà vẽ từng đường như acad thì vô lý quá


em vẽ bằng phần mềm solidword đó bác thuhanoi oi, em cũng chỉ tự mày mò để vẽ thôi chứ không biết nhiều , bác ở xa chứ ở gần thì wa em chép cho , em cũng xin mấy anh trong công ty em đang làm về cài rồi tự mò thôi ạh

----------


## CKD

Ngoài mấy thanh nhôm profile ra thì các chi tiết khác là nhôm hay sắt vậy bác, độ dày mỏng thế nào. Hiểu rỏ thì mới phán đoán được nó sẽ run thế nào.

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Ngoài mấy thanh nhôm profile ra thì các chi tiết khác là nhôm hay sắt vậy bác, độ dày mỏng thế nào. Hiểu rỏ thì mới phán đoán được nó sẽ run thế nào.


toàn bộ bằng nhôm tấm hết bác CKD oi , độ dày từ 15 đến 20
còn cây thanh nối màu hồng chắc em chuyển wa nhôm profile 50x70 cho cứng

----------


## CKD

Mình không giỏi hình dung kích thước, cụ thể là chiều cao của 2 vai, nhưng nếu được 2 tấm vai nên dầy hơn, chi phí không tăng lên nhiều.
Về liên kết giữa vai & tấm đế bắt block trượt, do chưa hình dung sẽ bắt ốc kiểu gì, nhưng theo mình thì không cần mấy cái eke cũng như mấy miếng chữ nhật nhỏ nhỏ bên hông.
Cũng chưa quan sát được liên kết giữa 2 vai và trục X thế nào.

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Mình không giỏi hình dung kích thước, cụ thể là chiều cao của 2 vai, nhưng nếu được 2 tấm vai nên dầy hơn, chi phí không tăng lên nhiều.
> Về liên kết giữa vai & tấm đế bắt block trượt, do chưa hình dung sẽ bắt ốc kiểu gì, nhưng theo mình thì không cần mấy cái eke cũng như mấy miếng chữ nhật nhỏ nhỏ bên hông.
> Cũng chưa quan sát được liên kết giữa 2 vai và trục X thế nào.


em sẽ điều chỉnh 1 tý rồi post hình cho bác xem

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ cho biết luôn giải pháp thi công mấy cái vai luôn nhe.

----------


## CKD

Chỉ góp ý được như vầy, cuối tuần online bằng mobi nên chỉ có thể vẽ tay & chèn ảnh  :Wink: 
Cơ bản.. khi tăng cứng phần vai và X, chú trọng phần này bằng cách thêm mã tam giác như hình. Việc mở rộng đế lắp ray cũng như thêm mã tăng cứng phần này không mang lại hiệu quả nhiều.

----------

cuong

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Chỉ góp ý được như vầy, cuối tuần online bằng mobi nên chỉ có thể vẽ tay & chèn ảnh 
> Cơ bản.. khi tăng cứng phần vai và X, chú trọng phần này bằng cách thêm mã tam giác như hình. Việc mở rộng đế lắp ray cũng như thêm mã tăng cứng phần này không mang lại hiệu quả nhiều.


cây vai x em dùng nhôm profile 50x70 bắt 4 cái ke vuông cũng giống cái mã tăng cứng của bác luôn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Em quay ngang 2 thanh trượt Y úp vào bên hông máy kết quả sẽ tốt hơn rất nhiều.

Tham khảo:

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Em quay ngang 2 thanh trượt Y úp vào bên hông máy kết quả sẽ tốt hơn rất nhiều.
> 
> Tham khảo:


anh có thể cho em biết thêm về cách đặt ray nằm ngang thì có lợi thế gì hơn ray nằm trên ko ạh , lúc đầu em cũng định thiết kế kiểu vậy nhưng thấy sao sao nên ko thiết kế như trong video

----------


## vuotquaconsong

gom góp ya kiến cải tiến của mấy bác trên diễn đàn em đã đưa cái vai vào giữa tấm đệm và gia cố thêm mấy cái ke cho cứng , tiếp tục lấy ý kiến để hoàn thiện con máy của em ạh

----------


## vuotquaconsong

mong có thêm nhiều ý kiến ạh

----------


## CKD

> anh có thể cho em biết thêm về cách đặt ray nằm ngang thì có lợi thế gì hơn ray nằm trên ko ạh , lúc đầu em cũng định thiết kế kiểu vậy nhưng thấy sao sao nên ko thiết kế như trong video


Cơ bản khi đó ray & mặt bàn là 1 khối sẽ cứng vững hơn.

----------


## CKD

Ê ke & mã tăng cứng có thể xem là giống, nhưng khã năng chịu lực thì khác nhau nhiều lắm. Mình vẫn bảo vệ quan điểm và xác định mấy cái eke ở tấm lắp ổ bi không mang lại hiệu quả như mong muốn, đôi khi còn gây trở ngại khi giải quyết khâu lắp ráp.
Thanh nhôm 5x7 ở trục X chẵng làm khá hơn vì bộ trục X độ cứng rất cao so với thanh nhôm.
Ngoài ra mình cũng khuyên bạn nên theo gợi ý của bác vina, thay đổi thiết kế nếu được vì nó nhiều ưu điểm hơn thiết kế hiện tại

Bạn tham khảo thêm ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...-thien-may-CNC

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> ê ke & mã tăng cứng có thể xem là giống, nhưng khã năng chịu lực thì khác nhau nhiều lắm. Mình vẫn bảo vệ quan điểm và xác định mấy cái eke ở tấm lắp ổ bi không mang lại hiệu quả như mong muốn, đôi khi còn gây trở ngại khi giải quyết khâu lắp ráp.
> Thanh nhôm 5x7 ở trục x chẵng làm khá hơn vì bộ trục x độ cứng rất cao so với thanh nhôm.
> Ngoài ra mình cũng khuyên bạn nên theo gợi ý của bác vina, thay đổi thiết kế nếu được vì nó nhiều ưu điểm hơn thiết kế hiện tại
> 
> bạn tham khảo thêm ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...-thien-may-cnc


ok , nếu bác ckd nói vậy em sẽ thay đổi thiết kế cho ray nằm bên hông , con thanh nhôm do combo nhu the roi nen em moi lay thanh nhom 50x70 co ranh t để dễ lắp thôi ạh

----------


## Tuấn

> gom góp ya kiến cải tiến của mấy bác trên diễn đàn em đã đưa cái vai vào giữa tấm đệm và gia cố thêm mấy cái ke cho cứng , tiếp tục lấy ý kiến để hoàn thiện con máy của em ạh


Mấy cái miếng ke của cụ bé quá, nhìn không mấy tác dụng, cụ xả láng cái vai to to hơn tẹo, tầm mỗi chiều 200-250 gì đó, dày cỡ 20mm rồi khoan bắt vào cũng cứng mà. Nếu sợ vướng bàn máy thì cho phần giữa nó cong cong vẹo vẹo tí tẹo tránh cái bàn máy ra.

Em thiết kế chi tiết máy trên Paint cụ ạ, cực pở rồ  :Smile: 



Cây hồng hồng cụ thêm dựng thêm miếng gân chứ em nhìn cái cây ấy so với cái máy yếu quá ạ  :Smile: 

Hé hé em chuồn đây, em chưa làm xong con máy nào mà dám vào đây chém như thật hé hé  :Smile:

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> mấy cái miếng ke của cụ bé quá, nhìn không mấy tác dụng, cụ xả láng cái vai to to hơn tẹo, tầm mỗi chiều 200-250 gì đó, dày cỡ 20mm rồi khoan bắt vào cũng cứng mà. Nếu sợ vướng bàn máy thì cho phần giữa nó cong cong vẹo vẹo tí tẹo tránh cái bàn máy ra.
> 
> Em thiết kế chi tiết máy trên paint cụ ạ, cực pở rồ 
> 
> 
> 
> cây hồng hồng cụ thêm dựng thêm miếng gân chứ em nhìn cái cây ấy so với cái máy yếu quá ạ 
> 
> hé hé em chuồn đây, em chưa làm xong con máy nào mà dám vào đây chém như thật hé hé


cây màu hồng minh thay thế thành cây nhôm profile 50x50 rồi bác , CÒN 2 CÁI VAI THÌ BÊN DƯỚI MÌNH BẮT THÊM 3 CON ỐC M8 BÊN DƯỚI RỒI BÁC, KE CHỦ YẾU LÀ TĂNG THÊM ĐỘ CỨNG THÔI

----------


## Tuấn

Mấy cái ke bác bắt dư lày thì căn block chắc không dễ.

Còn ốc M8 bác bắt, hoặc ke màu đỏ, hay cây nhôm 50x50 thì em nghĩ thế này:

Ví dụ bác bắt cây nhôm 50x50, cố gắng thì bắt được 4 con ốc M6 hay M8 gì đó một đầu. Khoảng cách giữa các ốc là 25-30mm. Vai X bác làm cao 450 chẳng hạn. Vậy lực đòn bẩy tác dụng vào 4 con ốc bắt vào cây nhôm sẽ tăng lên gần 20 lần do vị trí bắt ốc của bác gần nhau. Nếu bác bắt ốc cách nhau 150 chẳng hạn, thì lực giữ của các con ốc đã tăng lên 5 lần rồi.

Tương tự ke màu đỏ cũng vậy, Khoảng cách từ con ốc đến điểm tì ( gốc của vai X ) quá gần, đòn bẩy là vai X nó dài quá bác ạ.

Mai bác thử bắt cây nhôm vào mặt bàn hay cái gì đó bằng 4 con ốc, kèm theo mấy cái ke nhỏ nhỏ nữa, rồi cầm đầu kia thử lắc xem có nhổ được cả ốc với ke ra không ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái cây màu hồng bản càng rộng càng tốt , nó ốm quá khung bị xoắn nhiều , bản rộng xoắn ít hơn.

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> cái cây màu hồng bản càng rộng càng tốt , nó ốm quá khung bị xoắn nhiều , bản rộng xoắn ít hơn.


em làm cay nhôm profile 50x50 duoc ko anh nam

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> mấy cái ke bác bắt dư lày thì căn block chắc không dễ.
> 
> Còn ốc m8 bác bắt, hoặc ke màu đỏ, hay cây nhôm 50x50 thì em nghĩ thế này:
> 
> Ví dụ bác bắt cây nhôm 50x50, cố gắng thì bắt được 4 con ốc m6 hay m8 gì đó một đầu. Khoảng cách giữa các ốc là 25-30mm. Vai x bác làm cao 450 chẳng hạn. Vậy lực đòn bẩy tác dụng vào 4 con ốc bắt vào cây nhôm sẽ tăng lên gần 20 lần do vị trí bắt ốc của bác gần nhau. Nếu bác bắt ốc cách nhau 150 chẳng hạn, thì lực giữ của các con ốc đã tăng lên 5 lần rồi.
> 
> Tương tự ke màu đỏ cũng vậy, khoảng cách từ con ốc đến điểm tì ( gốc của vai x ) quá gần, đòn bẩy là vai x nó dài quá bác ạ.
> 
> Mai bác thử bắt cây nhôm vào mặt bàn hay cái gì đó bằng 4 con ốc, kèm theo mấy cái ke nhỏ nhỏ nữa, rồi cầm đầu kia thử lắc xem có nhổ được cả ốc với ke ra không ạ.


vậy ở khoảng giữa có thêm cái pass nối với trục vitme thì co giảm bớt tý nào không bác , CÒN CÁI VAI ĐỨNG THÌ KÍCH THƯỚC CHIỀU CAO LÀ 300

----------


## CKD

Do chưa nắm được ý đồ thiết kế của bác chủ nên tạm thời ngóng xem đã. Thấy có nhiều điểm thừa nhưng sau khi sữa đổi nhiều lần vẫn còn. Hiệu quả sau các thay đổi không khắc phục được bao nhiêu về độ cứng.
Không biết bác chủ có ý đồ riêng hay không?

----------


## sieunhim

Em cũng đang mò vẽ vẽ phác phác con máy của em nhưng có cái em chưa hiểu lắm mong các bác thông giúp e cái. Em làm máy hành trình 400x600.
1.Theo bác vina + bác CKD thì nên để ray trượt trục Y ở 2 bên thì tốt hơn --> Em cứ nghĩ để như bác chủ thớt nó chịu lực tốt hơn chứ  :Frown:  :Frown: 
2.Cái vụ chiều cao vai X em vẫn chưa biết nên cao bao nhiêu là ok nhất.   :Frown:  :Frown: . Có cái bảng tính tương đối nào cho cái vụ cao thấp này không các bác?

----------


## thuhanoi

> ......1.Theo bác vina + bác CKD thì nên để ray trượt trục Y ở 2 bên thì tốt hơn --> Em cứ nghĩ để như bác chủ thớt nó chịu lực tốt hơn chứ


Không, ray bắt hông ok hơn, càng nhiều kết nối, nối ghép càng yếu

----------


## vuotquaconsong

> Không, ray bắt hông ok hơn, càng nhiều kết nối, nối ghép càng yếu


OK, nếu vậy em sẽ thay đổi thiết kế lại để bắt bên hông, có anh nào biết có nhôm profile bản 20x60 bán đâu ko ạh, mong chỉ giúp 
Mình sẽ thiết kế lại và up date lại hình cho mấy anh góp ý kiến,cố gắng có hình sớm

----------


## vuotquaconsong

Do hồi giờ chưa thiết kế máy lần nào, đây là lần đầu tiên nên cũng chưa biết lắp thế nào bác ah,mong có thêm nhiều ý kiến để em hoàn thành ạh

----------


## hung1706

Hehe Vụ bắt ray bên hông với bắt ray nằm ngang thì em hổng chắc là cái nào ok hơn cái nào đâu ợ. 
- Phải xem xét tùy loại ray và tra catalog theo mã ray đó. Ví dụ cụ thể : Con combo X nhà em ray nsk 4 rãnh bi nằm 2 bên hông ray như hình:

- Với dòng này chuyên vai X. ray nằm bên hông máy là ngon nhất. 
- Còn các loại ray THK 4 rãnh bi hiện nay thì bắt như thế nào, khác biệt ra sao thì phải xem phân bố lực trên con máy rồi tra theo catalog mà chọn cho phù hợp. Nhức não thặc...kakaka  :Big Grin: 
- Cũng có trường hợp hiểu đơn giản như này cho đỡ nhức đầu: với Router nhỏ thì tổng trọng lượng cả vai máy + trục X + trục Z + Spindlle phải nhẹ và cứng vững nhất có thể (Các cụ làm C-Frame chạy đua vũ trang, lên đầu ATC ầm ầm, spindle to bự khủng khiếp thì máy càng nặng càng đầm nên không lo. Chứ còn con Router mà chơi cái cục BT 30 hay con heo nái HSK nhà em thì có mà xệ cánh ngay, chưa kể con spindle kéo cũng không nhẹ cân là mấy  :Big Grin:  ). Mục tiêu là để máy di chuyển tốc độ nhanh nên ray Y bắt bên hông có thể đáp ứng tải trọng và cho moment lật tốt hơn, cứng vững hơn cũng là 1 điểm cộng hehe. (Lưu ý : ray Y bắt bên hông, khi lắp ráp máy thì phải có đồ gá kẹp cố định hoặc định vị cho ray, bắt ray song song nhau cũng là 1 vấn đề căng thẳng àh)
--- Ngu kiến em tới đây hoy, bác chủ cẩn thận nha, coi chừng nghe nhiều lại tẩu hỏa nhập ma rồi bỏ luôn không luyện công nữa thì quả là tổn thất lớn cho võ lâm kakaka

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cụ nói chính xác.. nhưng đa phần tải ray rất lớn so với tải máy (những dạng máy như vầy) nên việc đặt ray theo hướng nào không cần phải quá căng thẳng. 1 block ray nhỏ xíu thì khã năng chịu lực đã vài trăm kg rồi. Đương nhiên việc tính tải trọng, tuổi thọ sử dụng khá phức tạp, nhưng thường nhu cầu chế & sử dụng máy của anh em không cần quá chú trọng vào điều này (anh em làm máy chuyển giao thì cần cẩn thận hơn)
Việc chế tạo phần khung để có thể cứng hơn mà lại đơn giản hóa được khâu lắp ráp cân chỉnh mới là mục tiêu hàng đầu cần tập trung vào.

----------

Gamo, hung1706

----------


## vuotquaconsong

tiếp tục hành trình chỉnh sữa máy để hoàn thành tác phẩm , sẽ có hình ảnh trong thời gian sớm nhất em bổ sung hình con ray truot của em là hàng thk ssr15 ko biet có đủ lực đặt nằm bên hông ko ạh

----------


## vietnamcnc

> anh có thể cho em biết thêm về cách đặt ray nằm ngang thì có lợi thế gì hơn ray nằm trên ko ạh , lúc đầu em cũng định thiết kế kiểu vậy nhưng thấy sao sao nên ko thiết kế như trong video


Hiểu chính xác thì phải phân tích lực, moment, chuyển vị...

Tớ không rành...

Như CKD đã nêu, tạm gác chuyện em ray nào dùng cho nằm ngang hay nằm ngửa hoặc doggy...

Hiểu cho đơn giản thì nôm na là

Nếu đặt dưới như của em thì là liên kết L cho mỗi bên tạo thành liên kết khung vuông

Còn nếu đặt ngang thì liên kết 2 cột đỡ trục X là liên kết T cho mỗi bên tạo thành liên kết H nằm trong  khung vuông = khung vuông có thanh giằng.

Có thể tham khảo kết cấu Neo7 cho đơn giản:

----------

